# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  منظر خريجي الجامعات بعد التخرج !!!

## لمسة شقاوة

منظر خريجي الجامعات بعد التخرج !!! 

اهلين بالجميع



تمر أحيانا على الإنسان لحظات عصيبة ،لا يدرك ماذا سوف يفعل حيالها أو حتى كيف سوف يتصرف لينقذ ما يمكن انقاذه فتراه تارة متردد وتارة أخرى تراه عاقد العزم على فعل شىء حتى لا يتهم بالتخاذل أو بالضعف والخوف من مواجهه هذه الحقائق فياترى ماذا عسى هذا الإنسان أن يفعل حيال كل هذه الاتهامات الموجهه له ... خصوصا وإن لكل انسان طاقة احتمالية معينة لا يستطيع تجاوزها ... لانه بتجاوز هذه الطاقة سيقوم بتخطى جميع الخطوط الحمراء واقصد هنا بالخطوط الحمراء المشاكل التي سوف يقع فيها وهو أصلا في غنا عنها ..


البطالة من أكبر المخاطر التي تواجه الشباب العربي في ظل ظروف اقتصادية واجتماعية صعبة 
أكثر مايخيف هو النظرة اللانسانية الى العالم التي تسوقها التكنولوجيا التي تعمل على تحويل كل ماهو غير تقني أو مادي الى نشاط تقني وهذا يعني القضاء على كل ماهو انساني 
ان الشباب أكثر شرائح المجتمع عرضة للمعاناة والمجتمع الدولي لايلقي أدنى اعتبار لأصواتهم لدى قيامه بمناقشة استراتيجيات أو تنفيذ مشروعات تستهدف تحسين مستويات المعيشة
يجب أن يلتف العرب حول أنفسهم لمعرفة ماهية الافكار التي تولد جيلا" قويا" وأن يضعوا أيديهم على الجرح النازف
ويوجدوا الحلول 




الواقع الذي يعيشه الشباب العربي ينطوي على قدر من المشكلات والسلبيات إلا إنهيحمل قدرا" من فرص الاستفادة وضمان المستقبل بشرط العمل لتطوير الانسان ومشاركته في نهضة الامة ويتحقق ذلك من خلال التعليم والانفتاح العقلاني على الثقافات والاحتفاظ بالهوية وانشغال الشباب بما يحدث في الاعلام حرب فكرية لتشتيت الشباب وانشغاله في أمور حياتية وابعاده عن الدراسة والوعي
وتغيير المجتمع لايمكن أن يتم من خلال اغراقه بعدد كبير من الشباب غير المؤهل
البحث عن رقم يحدد نسبة البطالة في العالم العربي اشبه بالبحث عن ابرة في كومة من القش في ظل غياب الاحصاءات الرسمية الشاملة لهذه الظاهرة
الفقر والبطالة هم اساس وسبب تخلف المجتمع


البطالة سبب ازدهار المقاهي


البطالة سبب تجمع الشباب على زواية الشوارع 


البطالة سبب السهر الطويل خلف الطاولة وورق الشدة


وايضا سبب البطالة هو عدم وجود دراسات متقدمة ومستقبلية تبحث في موضوع حاجة السوق والعمل 


ولكن أسوء انواع البطالة هو الكسل عن اصرار وعن قصد




وفي النهاية
ان كل الناس على اختلاف ظروفهم منهم الغني . الفقير . الفاشل .المتفوق . الكبير . الصغير 
يمتلك كل واحد منهم 8 ساعات يوميا للعمل والنشاط
ويتوقف الفرق هنا بين هؤلاء الناس على استراتيجية كل منهم على ادارته لهذه الساعات


يجب ان يسأل كل واحد نفسه كم هي عدد الساعات التي نهدرها بدون فائدة لكل يوم


وقفة







يؤلمني منظر خريجي الجامعات الذين شارف أغلبهم على التخرج من الحياة بأكملها وهم إلى الأن يتأبطون ملفاتهم وينتقلون بين أروقة المكاتب يضحكون في سرهم على اخوانهم أصحاب الدفعات اللاحقة والذين سيمرون بالمصير نفسه
يجب على الدولة وضع يدها على الجرح النازف لتجد له الشفاء




مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح

----------


## adel maayah

اشكرك على هذا الطرح المعبر
انا بقول ان الصورة افضل من الف كلمة صحيح انها تعبر عن واقع الخريجيين في مصر. ولكن الواقع عندنا اكثر مرارة لا سيما وان عدد الخريجيين الجامعيين العاطلين عن العمل عندنا في الاردن يزيد عن 100000 (مئة الف) خريج وخريجة  وهذا بالاضافة الى الطلبة الموجدين على مقاعد الدراسة الجامعية في الاردن والخارج والذين يزيد عددهم عن 300000( ثلاثة مئة الف) طالب وطالبة والارقام كما ترين مرعبة. وهذا في الحقيقة يشكل نزيف مادي مستمر ودائم ورهيب ينشر ظلاله على المستقبل القاتم للشباب.
والسؤوال الذي يطرح نفسه. ما هو شكل المستقبل الذي يواجه الخريجيين ونحن نعرف كلنا الوضع الاقتصادي الذي يواجه البلد؟ ما دورنا؟ ما العمل؟ ما الحل؟
انا اعتقد ان مناقشة مثل هذه المصيبة على صفحات المنتدى هو الاكثر فائدة للشباب. تقبلي مروري ولك كل التحيات.
 :Cry2:

----------


## كان من الناس قبل الحصن

بالأول اتخرجو بعدين احلمو بالوظيفة :7 5 138[1]:

----------


## جزائرية وافتخر

السلام عليكم
صحيح هذا خال متخرجي جامعات عربية كلها
وكل عندنا عم يتجه لاعمال حره والي حظ تدعم الدوله مشارعهم مصغره :110104 EmM7 Prv: 
يعني على اغلب بدك واسطا :SnipeR (95):  :SnipeR (95): 
شو بنسوي مجبوريين نتحمل تعب من شان وطن والا راح يخرب اكثر ماهو خارب :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Header: 
تقبلو ودي

----------


## كان من الناس قبل الحصن

انا مش عارف ليش بنتخرج :36 19 3[1]:

----------


## كان من الناس قبل الحصن

:Huilen:  :110104 EmM12 Prv:  :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## كان من الناس قبل الحصن

انا كنت ببداية الفصل قاتل حالي ع التخرج بس لما قرب الفصل  نفسيتي صارت سيئة بغض النظر عن كل شي بس لما ننظر للواقع نكتأب:upset8: :36 19 2[1]:

----------

